# 2014-2015 Hydro 28 Porn



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I know everyone wants to see the pics or it did not happen Picked it up this week.

So here you all go, I took a few shots of the bigger bearings for anyone looking at the difference between the Pros and the Deluxe models etc. if you care.


----------



## cparise (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't believe they put thinner tires on this year's model I have last year's hydro pro 28 and I have the wider tires on it keep an eye on the hydro fluid mine is in the shop now it was leaking hydraulic fluid when I took it out of storage.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

cparise said:


> I can't believe they put thinner tires on this year's model I have last year's hydro pro 28 and I have the wider tires on it keep an eye on the hydro fluid mine is in the shop now it was leaking hydraulic fluid when I took it out of storage.


Thanks for the heads up on the Hydo, It does feel like I'm taking a flyer on the Hydo being its fairly new. The company who makes the hydo has been making them for quite some time so lets hope they got it right.

If you go up in size I think you get the bigger tires, I'm not all that worried about it, Im on some really flat ground so it should be just fine. 

How did you like the Hydo last year? Not many people have them from what I can tell.


----------



## cparise (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome you will love it makes life much easier and the infinite drive speeds the snow removal time up auto turn works good too...enjoy..


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase. Did ya get it in Rogers?

Let me know how that side to side chute direction thingy works for ya in real winter settings.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep, it came from Rogers, they were real great and low key about it, not pushy in anyway. They let me take a few of them for a test drive to get a feel for it, a nice touch. 

Im with you on the chute deal, have little concern about that as well, it works good sitting in the garage


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Pro 28*

I picked mine up last year in the middle of a 20 inch storm, Nothing short of a beast. You will love it. You may need to make some minor adjustments to the chute rotation but its simple. Watch the hydro it can creep. I tightened the tensioner nut under the dash and that helped, but it still does it at times. 

Enjoy!

Edit..
I am unhappy that they went with the smaller wheels and tires this year. I like the larger tire's on mine. Yes the cut is barely as wide as the tire path but its nice to have the stability under that large engine. 

I also see they changed the chute rotation mechanism. Not sure but I think the new one is better than mine.


----------

